# Compartment Pressure Measurement



## cathyflower

I need the CPT code please:  Skin prepped with betadine and then anesthetized. Stryker device inserted to anterior and lateral compartments.  (Left leg compartment pressure measurement) Thanks Cathy


----------



## jnewberry

Look at 20950.....


----------

